# Festplatten-Problem (zu wenig Strom?)



## obi99 (16. Februar 2008)

Hallo

Ich hatte vor einiger Zeit hier ein Thema gestartet, in dem es um ein HDD-Problem meinerseits ging, das hier leider nicht gelöst werden konnte. Nun hat sich das ganze etwas weiter entwickelt. Link: http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=3107&tid=6360105&x=12

Kurz zusammengefasst ist mein Problem folgendes: wenn ich  meine neue HDD (Samsung 500GB Sata 2) anschliesse, werden meine HDDs erst erkannt, nachdem ich einmal im BIOS war (musste dort nichts verändern!!!).Nachdem ich im BIOS die Änderungen gespeichert habe (auch wenn nichts geändert wurde), wird die HD nach dem Reboot erkannt und alles läuft tadellos. Dies läuft bei jedem Computerstart so ab. Wenn nur eine HD angeschlossen ist, funktioniert alles bestens.

Nun, ich konnte meine HDD inzwischen umtauschen, der Verkäufer sagte jedoch, dass die HDD evtl. zu wenig Strom kriege. Das klang in meinen Augen ziemlich einleuchtend, selbst wäre ich jedoch nicht darauf gekommen.

Zuhause wollte ich das testen und habe zuerst eines, dann beide CD/DVD-Laufwerke vom Netzteil abgehängt und startete den PC dann. Es  änderte sich aber gar nichts, immernoch muss ich ins BIOS und erst danach werden die HDD's erkannt.

Was denkt ihr? Könnte es tatsächlich sein, dass meine HDDs zu wenig Strom bekommen? Ich überlege mir ein neues Netzteil mit mehr Power zu kaufen, bin mir aber überhaupt nicht sicher, ob das hier helfen würde, ich verlasse mich hier wieder einmal auf euch.

Mein Netzteil ist ein BeQuiet 450 W und mein System ist folgendermassen zusammengesetzt:

Athlon 64 3500+
Asus A8V Deluxe
Gainward 6800 ultra
1GB Take MS DDR 400
Soundblaster Audigy 2 ZS
2 CD/DVD Laufwerke
Die andere HDD ist eine Hitachi 160 GB Sata 1

Gruss Obi


----------



## Herbboy (16. Februar 2008)

das NT sollte an sich locker reichen. vielleicht leih dir mal ne schwächere graka aus, die keinen eigenen stromanschluss braucht, und teste erneut.


----------



## obi99 (16. Februar 2008)

Herbboy am 16.02.2008 16:51 schrieb:
			
		

> das NT sollte an sich locker reichen. vielleicht leih dir mal ne schwächere graka aus, die keinen eigenen stromanschluss braucht, und teste erneut.



Habe da leider keine Möglichkeiten, denn alle Kollegen haben PCI-E Grakas, meine ist aber noch AGP.

Mir scheint, dass es einfach eine Weile dauert, bis die HDDs ausreichend mit Strom versorgt sind und somit erkannt werden können, denn wie gesagt, nach dem 1. check wird KEINE HD erkannt, nach dem BIOS-Besuch dann aber beide. Komisch ist nur, dass es mit nur einer angeschlossenen HD problemlos funktioniert.


----------

